# Purple Stomper



## robertr (Sep 13, 2016)

Some pics of my Purple Stomper, ( Elephant Stomper x Buckeye Purple ). 

View attachment P1000087 (911x1024).jpg


View attachment P1000086 (1024x768).jpg


View attachment P1000088 (1024x768).jpg


View attachment P1000089 (1024x952).jpg


View attachment P1000090 (1024x878).jpg


----------



## robertr (Sep 20, 2016)

Dry bud. 

View attachment Purple Stomper dry 003 (1280x531).jpg


View attachment Purple Stomper dry 004 (1280x844).jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 20, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2016)

Is the Elephant part of this a sativa?  Interesting cross.


----------



## robertr (Sep 20, 2016)

Hazeman Seeds - Elephant Stomper

purple elephant cut X grape stomper x Aloha white widow

 Rosebud the description says Indica / Sativa. Here is the lowdown.
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Elephant_Stomper/Hazeman_Seeds/

 I used a male Buckeye Purple for the cross, I got what I wanted, mostly Stomper.


----------



## robertr (Sep 20, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> Very nice!


 Thanks Oldfogey.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2016)

So the elephant is more sativa... I see. I know the BP is 99.5% indica, as the breeder told me... hmm. Well, how does she smoke???? Congrats.


----------



## robertr (Sep 20, 2016)

I have not tried the cross yet, still curing but I hope it to be as good as the Elephant Stomper which was very nice. I wanted more Stomper seeds, I have lots now.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2016)

I love a sativa myself... let us have a smoke report when you try her out.


----------



## robertr (Sep 20, 2016)

Will do.


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2016)

What up Robert?  -- Dam Cuz !-- Looks nice! -- U got the gift !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2016)

Nice


----------



## robertr (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks guys and gal, here is my kind of lame smoke report.
Been curing for a while now, smoked a bit and must say it is pretty darn good , leans mostly to the Stomper side which has a citrus taste, smokes smooth with a real nice Sativa high.
 I have 4 clones in veg now, will be growing this strain for a while I think.


----------

